# Has anyone tried Procare Natural Fertilizer?



## ladycage

I was at Lowes looking for Milorganite but it was sold out, instead they had an alternative "Procare Natural Fertilizer" 4-3-0. Has anyone used this before, what were the results?


----------



## Guest

Hmm interesting might have try it might make a good alternative for milo


----------



## Hashwad

Tring it out on one side of my lawn for comparison. Just put it down yesterday. 
Its 1 dollar cheaper per bag than Milo


----------



## ladycage

Hashwad said:


> Tring it out on one side of my lawn for comparison. Just put it down yesterday.
> Its 1 dollar cheaper per bag than Milo


Its easier to find over Milo, can you show pics after a week so we can see comparison?


----------



## Hashwad

Right side is Milo


----------



## ladycage

Hashwad said:


> Right side is Milo


So which one do you prefer? It looks about the same to me except the left side has more lighter spots.


----------



## Thrownerdown

I used Procare all Summer long. I love it and plan to use it next year. This picture is pre-Lawn leveling.


----------



## ladycage

Thrownerdown said:


> I used Procare all Summer long. I love it and plan to use it next year. This picture is pre-Lawn leveling.


Wow your lawn looks thick and lush, how often do you apply the procare? How much do you use per application? I wish I could get my lawn to look that good.


----------



## Hashwad

The lighter spots are from a weed spay. Waited till the evening but te lawn didn't seem to like it


----------



## Thrownerdown

ladycage said:


> Thrownerdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Procare all Summer long. I love it and plan to use it next year. This picture is pre-Lawn leveling.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow your lawn looks thick and lush, how often do you apply the procare? How much do you use per application? I wish I could get my lawn to look that good.
Click to expand...

I applied Procare once a month once daytime temperatures reached eighty degrees. I put down enough to give my yard .50 pounds of nitrogen per one thousand square feet.


----------



## ladycage

Thrownerdown said:


> I applied Procare once a month once daytime temperatures reached eighty degrees. I put down enough to give my yard .50 pounds of nitrogen per one thousand square feet.


Was procare the only thing you applied to your lawn or did you use other amendments/fertilizers? Your lawn looks great , you did a good job :thumbup:


----------



## Thrownerdown

ladycage said:


> Thrownerdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied Procare once a month once daytime temperatures reached eighty degrees. I put down enough to give my yard .50 pounds of nitrogen per one thousand square feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Was procare the only thing you applied to your lawn or did you use other amendments/fertilizers? Your lawn looks great , you did a good job :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I also applied 8oz of chelated iron every two weeks.


----------



## Thrownerdown

Post leveling job. One app of procare, iron, liquid lawn, 10-10-10.


----------

